
Virologist releases paper claiming coronavirus made in Chinese lab - abc-xyz
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4009390
======
daly
This Week in Virology, Episode 664, where virologists discuss this paper. Get
an expert opinion.
([https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/))

------
salawat
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24529261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24529261)

Further discussion, andechoing sentiment that it's amusing that you end up
finding so much pressure against looking into the lab escape thepry given
other tidbits of research.

